# Nope, it's not a Colson double bar...



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2020)

...it's a Huffy!  A few weeks ago, I was about to leave work and lock up my toolbox when my Spidey Sense kicked in and I had the urge to check The Cabe once more...just as this amazing early Huffman was listed for sale. The last thing I needed was another bike, but it was just too cool to pass up. Just look at those DEEEEEP fenders! That paint scheme! That chain guard! Those lights! THAT BADGE!!! OMG that badge!!! It was love at first sight and I had to have it, so I messaged the seller right away. This past weekend I did a light cleaning, applied a light wax, fully serviced the drivetrain and installed a set of John's tires just in time for the Orange Circle Ride this past Sunday. Halfway through something happened in the rear hub, so it'll be back in the workstand soon(Damn Morrow hubs). Hoping to have it back on the road again soon. I think this is gonna be my favorite for a while


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2020)

Oh! I forgot the coolest thing of all! My girl has a '36 Huffman of her own, tho fully equipped, badged Zephyr and pinstriped a bit differently. We're not much into matching bikes, but these do make a killer pair.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 14, 2020)

Cool! I give it a thumbs up even though I'm not a Colson collector.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 15, 2020)

Very nice. And they do make a nice pair.
Hammerhead


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow Mike!
Awesome!
I was looking at it the same time you were, but, alas....
Also super-Duper killer forks.
  I am super happy _you_ got it, and really glad you worked on it to get it down to OC, where I could check it out up close.
Congratulations on making the right decision, faster than anyone else looking at it.


----------



## catfish (Sep 15, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## lgrinnings (Sep 15, 2020)

That bike is dripping with sexiness...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2020)

First, Robertriley Chris buys a Schwinn, and now FordMike65 is riding a Roadmaster?
Uhmmm,
I mean, a Huffman!
There must be something in the water.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 15, 2020)

So when does the full on restoration begin??


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2020)

Seriously though, that was a great buy.
Probably one of the best deals of the year.
That is one gorgeous Huffman, with the added bonus of a really neat badge.
Congrats, Mike!


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 15, 2020)

Amazing bike even if it isn't a Colson.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 15, 2020)

Super sweet. Don't know how you do it !


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 15, 2020)

The paint scheme on the fenders is killer!


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (Sep 15, 2020)

More pics of the car, please.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> That bike is dripping with sexiness...
> 
> View attachment 1267487



This is pure gold! Thanks for the laugh Lester


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

BOB LOBLAW said:


> More pics of the car, please.




Its still a work in progress, but its up and running after a couple months of tinkering with it.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 15, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> First, Robertriley Chris buys a Schwinn, and now FordMike65 is riding a Roadmaster?
> Uhmmm,
> I mean, a Huffman!
> There must be something in the water.



*
It must be the heat .. the fires .. the CA governor .. the government in general .. the Russians .. the pandemic .. lack of food .. a food coma ... lack of water .. @fordmike65 actually seeing the light FINALLY ... or maybe working too hard .. maybe not enough ... I could go on .. but on a serious note .. great bicycle & even better in person .. I had a ladies with the same paint scheme a few years back .. sold it to a collector / rider down even further south than I am in Cali ... Congrats on the great find .. Ridden not Hidden ... *


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 15, 2020)

Such a cool bike! Love the colors and striping. Fully loaded original rider. I'll agree with Marty. One of if not the best buy in the complete bikes section for 2020. Congrats!


----------



## srfndoc (Sep 15, 2020)

Some more gratuitous pics of the this great bike (and Louisa's great partner bike


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Its still a work in progress, but its up and running after a couple months of tinkering with it.
> 
> View attachment 1267696
> 
> View attachment 1267695



Wait...Wut? You have a lift at your house? If you do, your "Cool" factor from me just went up a notch.....
(Nice Bike I guess)


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Wait...Wut? You have a lift at your house? If you do, your "Cool" factor from me just went up a notch.....
> (Nice Bike I guess)



I wish! It's at my neighbor's house across the street. I show my gratitude by keeping his fridge full of cold Budweisers. What a lifesaver!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 15, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I wish! It's at my neighbor's house across the street. I show my gratitude by keeping his fridge full of cold Budweisers. What a lifesaver!



Well then





(A neighbor is good also)

The fenders on that bike are cool tho....


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

Forgot got to post a pic of this Booby Prize behind door #1!


----------



## stoney (Sep 15, 2020)

Great bike, killer paint scheme on the fenders.


----------



## JLF (Sep 15, 2020)

Beautiful bike and cool cars!  
Speaking of Colson and Ford, I found this Shoebox hubcap in the same barn I found my Colson in.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2020)

JLF said:


> Beautiful bike and cool cars!
> Speaking of Colson and Ford, I found this Shoebox hubcap in the same barn I found my Colson in.
> View attachment 1268009



I believe that's a '51 cap? I've been a 60's Ford guy & am still learning about these earlier cars.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 16, 2020)

@fordmike65   How tall is that frame?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 16, 2020)

WetDogGraphix said:


> @fordmike65   How tall is that frame?



19"


----------



## Just Jeff (Sep 16, 2020)

The “poverty” cap is in fact a 1951 Ford


----------



## Demzie (Sep 20, 2020)

I was wondering who ended up this this FANTASTIC bike. I opened it by chance that night it was selling and fell off my chair at the Cool Factor it had going for it. 

From fender tip to fender tip, it's definitely one I would be proud to own too. 
Thay badge is the BEES KNEES!

So glad I know who to harass in a decade to get it myself 

Erin


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> ...it's a Huffy!  A few weeks ago, I was about to leave work and lock up my toolbox when my Spidey Sense kicked in and I had the urge to check The Cabe once more...just as this amazing early Huffman was listed for sale. The last thing I needed was another bike, but it was just too cool to pass up. Just look at those DEEEEEP fenders! That paint scheme! That chain guard! Those lights! THAT BADGE!!! OMG that badge!!! It was love at first sight and I had to have it, so I messaged the seller right away. This past weekend I did a light cleaning, applied a light wax, fully serviced the drivetrain and installed a set of John's tires just in time for the Orange Circle Ride this past Sunday. Halfway through something happened in the rear hub, so it'll be back in the workstand soon(Damn Morrow hubs). Hoping to have it back on the road again soon. I think this is gonna be my favorite for a while
> View attachment 1267429View attachment 1267410
> View attachment 1267413
> View attachment 1267430
> ...



*Killer. Car is sweet too!*


----------



## Nashman (Sep 20, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> Oh! I forgot the coolest thing of all! My girl has a '36 Huffman of her own, tho fully equipped, badged Zephyr and pinstriped a bit differently. We're not much into matching bikes, but these do make a killer pair.
> View attachment 1267436



Nice set, and I mean the bikes, not the gal in line with the front loader.


----------

